# Sheeps at Gulf Shores



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

We killed over 50 sheeps at Gulf Shores (5 of us). The bite never stopped. Largest one at over 8 lbs caught by the wife. So many feesh!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice! That's a lot of cleaning, lol.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah.. Electric filet knife is your friend with a haul like that! Awesome job!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice mess of fish.
Were you in a boat or did you fish off of the rock jetties ?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Good haul, I bet whoever made the limit for sheepies 15 has never cleaned 15 sheepshead.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Nice mess of fish.
> Were you in a boat or did you fish off of the rock jetties ?


State park pier


----------

